# Will the new Aster Challenger be as impressive?



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKk_BsvCYhI


Surely the new Aster Union Pacific black 'Challenger' cannot be more majestic than this?
(even with the cab roof off and oily finger marks on the tender!)Footnote; The man seen talking to his engine in the video is actually quite normal...........


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Very well behaved Big Boy. We can only hope that the Challenger can compare.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes the Aster BB is one fabulous engine. The only thing that could make it better is if it was alcohol fired. I expect the Challenger to be every bit as grand and, run at a proper speed, as majestic. The first Challenger black kits are being shipped November 2nd, arriving about November 12th. Who will be the first on the block to show us just how spectacular this latest engine from Aster is?


----------



## Kurt Sykes (Feb 28, 2008)

I know that this will open a big can of worms.but here goes. 

What will make the Aster BB better than the Accucraft BB ?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Everything except the price.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Kurt Sykes on 01 Nov 2012 01:24 PM 
I know that this will open a big can of worms.but here goes. 

What will make the Aster BB better than the Accucraft BB ? 
1) They exist.
Only seen a prototype from Accucraft. 

2) Old age?
They have been around a lot longer. 

3) Quality control.
Aster have it!

I am sure that others will come up with other reasons.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Trevor
The proof has already been given:


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 01 Nov 2012 02:21 PM 
Everything except the price. 

Actually Laughing Out Loud!!


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

In all the excitement, I want to offer a suggestion. There are anxious Challenger purchasers who will be eager to get their kits built and on the track. I would advise all Challenger kit buyers to take their time. This is a complex model -- more so than the revered Big Boy! Among the differences is the Challenger drain cock system. This is a two part system with the capability to operate each engine separately. But this system is buried inside the frame. Mess up the adjustments to the components and you will have to tear the loco apart to get at it again. The same amount of care will need to be taken in aligning the two engines and then there's the external steam piping. People who have built the Allegheny will know what I'm talking about. Many Alleghenys took many months to perfect. Be prepared to spend a lot of time in building and perfecting the Challenger. A word to the wise.

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Everything except the price. Jim Stapleton 
The original price of the Aster BB was less than the proposed price of the Accucraft BB.


----------



## Mikeandrews (Oct 30, 2012)

new Aster Challenger might be impressive but little bit I'm confuse....


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

The pre-production models @ DH earlier this year...


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

I cant wait! 
Ross is right. There is going to be a lot to this build. I actually plan to read the directions this time. It took me longer to get my Allegheny to run perfectly than it did to build it. 
(normally I just look at the pictures, unless I have already built the loco before, in which case I just kinda make it up as I go...and it all works out fine)


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with John A., just wing it. I'm going to build it blindfolded!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

To help Dan Pantages get his kit built, I think that I am going to suggest that each of our local group of steamers all get to take a blue box home and the matching pages from the books and all 'do our bit'. 
Kind of 'building by committee'. 
Oh, but then he'll probably want us to pay our share too! 
NOT going to work. 
It will be interesting to see whether the kit owners CAN restrain themselves and take time to enjoy the process. 
I know that the first Aster kit that I built, a Schools, my brother and I one evening thought that we would just make a start with the frames! 
Well in the early hours of the morning it was complete. 
We just couldn't stop - it was always, 'one page more'! 
Mind you, considerably less pages and parts to what the Challenger will have! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

After all the comments about the complexity of the new Challenger, I sure am glad I opted for RTR. I probably would never get it completed before I have to depart from this earth. Looking forward to comments on building the engine though.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Web site updated today (11/2/12): "The first partial shipment containing black Challenger kits is dispatched from the Factory, destination AH USA."


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

*Oh Yes........ The Aster Challenger will be impressive to say the least !!*


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

David, you're going to have to pay a share just to look at the kit. OK, maybe not you, but the Accucraft guys for sure. It will be my first build so I am looking forward to it.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By John Allman on 02 Nov 2012 05:35 AM 
.... I actually plan to read the directions this time. ... me too, but i'll still probably start with the tender as always.
how anyone can leave that construction for the last steps (i.e. days) during which time you can't take your eyes off the completed locomotive just sitting there is beyond me.

i'll definitely be taking my time, though.
the dining room table is already reserved for the rest of the month.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

checking the Aster site today, could there be a UP aux water tender next?
i already gave my Aster contact a thumb's up to indicate my interest.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aopagary on 03 Nov 2012 01:52 PM 
checking the Aster site today, could there be a UP aux water tender next?
i already gave my Aster contact a thumb's up to indicate my interest.
_ suppose after the 13m to 15m that the Challenger is costing another 1500.00 won"t be too bad._


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 03 Nov 2012 02:57 PM 
_suppose after the 13m to 15m that the Challenger is costing another 1500.00 won"t be too bad._
i sent my check off two days ago.
didn't hurt as much as i thought.
i see many spaghetti dinners in the near future, though.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aopagary on 06 Nov 2012 09:49 AM 
Posted By gibs035 on 03 Nov 2012 02:57 PM 
_suppose after the 13m to 15m that the Challenger is costing another 1500.00 won"t be too bad._
i sent my check off two days ago.
didn't hurt as much as i thought.
i see many spaghetti dinners in the near future, though.

What's a few million among fellow hobbyists...


----------

